# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Chartering Procedures and Charter Parties >  Lloyd's Shipping Cases

## stw77

Attached you can find some of the most interesting (as reported in their journal) shipping cases and reported from the Lloyd's Law Report (journal with shipping related cases).

Rgrds,
stw 77
======

----------


## stw77

Lloy'd law report--part 2.

Rgrds,
stw 77
======

----------


## eggy

Hi, do you know if we can find anything about "Cleon" 1983? thanks

----------

